# First trip to PSJ



## h12 (Dec 15, 2012)

First time ever to PSJ bay, planning on camping at the state park and fishing two days. Any hints on what areas are holding bait and fish this time of year would be greatly appreciated. Also, I know they are probably gone this time of year, but what is the best time of year to target Tarpon at PSJ, and do you have to be on the Gulf side, or will they wander onto the flats or deeper water in the bay? Looking forward to the trip no matter what we end up catching.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

You gonna be wading, surf fishing or in a boat?


----------



## h12 (Dec 15, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> You gonna be wading, surf fishing or in a boat?


I will be towing a flats boat with me, but not opposed to hopping out and wading a bit too


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Boocoo stingrays. Beware if you wade. If a hurricane doesn't hit while you're there, you WILL have fun.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I would fish the west side of the bay near Eagle Harbor...this time of year I have done well there wading and in a boat....lots of speckled trout...flounder and redfish....also do your self a favor and hit the Indian Pass Raw Bar for an awesome experience...legendary good time!


----------

